# I cant open A map In WC3 World editor



## 1focus (Jun 14, 2007)

It comes up with

This application has encountered a critical error:

Not enough storage is available to process this command.

Program: c:\program files\warcraft iii\worldedit.exe
Object: WERandomGroupSet ([email protected]@)


Press OK to terminate the application.


Dont know why it would say there is not enough storage. harddrive is huge and fairly empty. is there any way around this or to make it open?

1Focus


----------



## Zerpentos (Apr 9, 2007)

This means the map is protected.

Apparently, the map maker didn't want people to copy his maps or rig them, or anything, so he threw out some data and bam, you can't open it. Map unprotection is very hard because the outcome usually results in missing data.

You could try searching for this on google. If you really want to try, learn how to do it manually instead of using a program. It usually gives the best results.

As for the error message... It has nothing to do with your comp. If I assume correctly, your comp is running just fine. =D


----------



## 1focus (Jun 14, 2007)

What Do you mean by Do it manualy instead of using a program, Is there another way to alter them?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?q=Not+enough+storage+is+available+to+process+this+command+wc3


----------



## Zerpentos (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes I mean manually. There is an interesting site that offers tutorials here:

http://members.lycos.co.uk/wc3mapunprotection/webpage/tutorials.html

Be sure to follow everything very carefully, and ALWAYS back up the map. Alternatively, if you feel lazy and, in my opinion, want minimum results, try NathanMX's map unprotector.

http://deprotect.nathanmx.com/

Good luck.


----------



## TeH FoOl (May 20, 2008)

http://www.d3scene.com/forum/editing/2831-tutorial-how-unprotect-add-cheats-map.html
try this. Basicly, the only thing you need is xdep.
Once you have the file from http://rapidshare.com/files/33860568/MapUnprotection_by_tschoerk.rar
Just take any warcraft map, put it in the xdep folder and rename it to "YourMap." Then click on xdep.exe and it will deprotect it automaticly, simple.


----------

